# [SOLVED] X -config freezes HP Compaq nc6320

## kieliszek

Hello,

I'm trying to install gnome. First I wanted to install xorg. I did everything what was written in howto. But when I want to configure Xorg and try whether the configuration is good, my notebook's display turns black and freezes. Only hard reset helps.

Here's my kernel configuration:

http://pastebin.com/TAe751sn

lscpi

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

02:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

02:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

02:06.4 Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 GemCore based SmartCard controller

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

```

Xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TripleBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"        # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

What have i done wrong?

PS. I forgot to mention that when i start gentoo (at boot) display is going hires. So i suppose the config is good.Last edited by kieliszek on Thu Feb 23, 2012 7:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gusar

Which documentation told you to run X -configure? Certainly not the Gentoo X Howto. Kill that documentation with fire.

I see in your kernel config that you have intel graphics. Those don't require any X configuration. So delete the config that was created by X -configure. If it still doesn't work, this thread covers pretty much everything about intel: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-889962-highlight-.html

----------

## kieliszek

Thanks for the info.

Indeed in english handbook is something else than in polish. There is written to use X -configure.

I'll try to use modeset=1.

----------

## Gusar

 *kieliszek wrote:*   

> Indeed in english handbook is something else than in polish.

 

There's nothing worse than outdated documentation.

 *kieliszek wrote:*   

> I'll try to use modeset=1.

 

Err, you already have it! Your kernel config shows modesetting is activated. That you get a high-res console is proof of that.

----------

## kieliszek

You're right modeset=1 does nothing. I cannot paste /var/log/xorg.0.log because my notebook freezes and I must hard reset. I removed xorg.conf from /root and /etx/X11 folders. Still the same. What do I have to do now?

----------

## Gusar

A log might still be written despite the freeze, did you check if there's anything in /var/log?

One idea: Open /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf, in the section for keyboards, add

```
   Option      "XkbOptions"   "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

Now start X and when you get the black screen, press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. This will tell us if it's an actual freeze.

Also, did you install anything that would run in X? The documentation suggest installing xterm and twm for testing purposes.

----------

## kieliszek

Hello,

thanks Gusar for reply. I added that line to 10-evdev.conf. Now ctrl+alt+bksp works.

First I added:

```

emerge xf86-video-intel 

emerge xf86-input-evdev

```

because I hadn't had it emerged.

Then I started X with:

```
startx -- -logverbose 6
```

It didn't work. But I was able to close it with ctrl+alt+bksp.

Here's Xorg.0.log:

http://paste.org/45804

----------

## Gusar

```
[    39.639]

Backtrace:

[    39.639] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x38) [0x81adff8]

[    39.639] Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[    39.639]

Fatal server error:

[    39.639] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```

That's baaaaaaaad. No idea what could be causing it though. You could recompile X, but I'm just guessing here.

----------

## kieliszek

Hmm.. I'll try reinstall whole system. Maybe I did something wrong while I was reading polish handbook. Now i'll use en version.

Edit.

I reinstalled gentoo. Now works fine!. Thx for help!

----------

